# Yaskawa drives



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Anyone have any experience imstalling..setting up Yaskawa drank vfds?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kellyetheredge said:


> Anyone have any experience imstalling..setting up Yaskawa drank vfds?


I've done a few Yaskawa drives.. What is a "drank vfd"?

What kinda help are you looking for?


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Lol..meant brand..not drank. Fairly reliable drive?


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

We've got a 400 hp P7 that's been in service 24/7 for 5 years in a hot dusty environment. It hasn't given is one bit of trouble. The field service guy that did the commissioning on it was really good too.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks...im installing 4 150hp drives with bypass in a cotton gin...cabinets seem well built.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

They are top of the line and user friendly. I like them a lot. But I have not had to buy one in years. So, my experience is dated.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Coming from an Allen Bradley background i was kinda skeptical. But for the price and the quality ive seen so far im impressed. LGs industrial division has a few vfds out now as well. We have a 10hp version with bypass we are playing with in our shop. Seems promising as well.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kellyetheredge said:


> Lol..meant brand..not drank. Fairly reliable drive?


Just about bullet proof with awesome customer support, at least in my neck of the woods! And really user friendly too!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We've been using more and more of them as Allen Bradley/Rockwell's prices have went above the norm. One major benefit for Yaskawa is they keep 3R drive enclosures of most sizes on the shelf, Rockwell is made to order with a wait time.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I always found them to be not very intuitive for operation/programing.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

My favorite by far. I've put more of them in the in any other brand. Most in nasty hot rough environments and they take beating. For us they are better priced then almost everything except durapulse.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I always found them to be not very intuitive for operation/programing.


I don't use them for anything fancy, but for basic stuff they are great.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Kellyetheredge said:


> Lol..meant brand..not drank. Fairly reliable drive?


Very reliable products, used several of their drives and motion controllers. I highly recommend them as I am yet to see one fail.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

Awesome drives. The programming software for them is free, I use it to program them, it's way more user friendly then the keypad. We have them running produced water transfer pumps all over the place.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Good drives. Set up many of the P1000 and A1000 series drives.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Yep..p1000 thats the 4 we are doing this week.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Why are people still using bypasses on drives? That is an antiquated system.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Customer wants...Customer gets. Alot of these gins we do are 150 miles from nowhere. They like knowing if the drive fails they can still run. These cotton gins run for 3 months 24/7...these guys make all the money they are gonna make in that 3 months. I guess they like the peace of mind


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

good drives but programming is not very good, best drives for programming are abb ones


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes i do like abb brand.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

oliquir said:


> good drives but programming is not very good, best drives for programming are abb ones


And when I called for customer support on an ABB drive, we did some troubleshooting and found the drive had failed after a lengthy phone call. They said if we pulled the drive and sent it in for repairs, they could be done in about a week. After 4 hours of no returned calls for a new one, I opted to swap to Yaskawa...

When I called the Yaskawa rep after lunch, they had one on a truck on the way down that afternoon. We installed it that night and were back up and running.. I think the ABB is still in the electrical room as a boat anchor..

About 8 months later the client thought the drive had failed, but I was off for my wedding.. They called another electrician to help troubleshooot. I called the Yaskawa folks, and they had a tech out on a service PM mission in another area. He had picked up the same drive as we needed from their warehouse and was taking it back to his shop for their inventory (about 8 hours apart). He was 4 hours away when I called him, and he turned our way, swapped the drive out and reprogrammed it for the customer. He took the drive back to their shop and tested it, and found it with no issues. 

That kinda support is definitely worth the investment in the drive!


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Yep..thats awesome customer service...here in Lubbock tx we are a long way from the major cities. Thanks for the sitrep


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> And when I called for customer support on an ABB drive, we did some troubleshooting and found the drive had failed after a lengthy phone call. They said if we pulled the drive and sent it in for repairs, they could be done in about a week. After 4 hours of no returned calls for a new one, I opted to swap to Yaskawa...
> 
> When I called the Yaskawa rep after lunch, they had one on a truck on the way down that afternoon. We installed it that night and were back up and running.. I think the ABB is still in the electrical room as a boat anchor..
> 
> ...


i didn't say abb drives were the most reliable, just great for programming


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Yaskawa have been around for a long time, but for years they didn't sell them in this country under their own name. They brand-labeled to Saftronics, Magnetek, EMS, Electromotive, Omron, IDM and a couple of even smaller unknown niche market players. Some time around 2005 they cancelled all of their contracts (except Omron) and went to a direct sales force under their own name (actually, they essentially "bought" the Magnetek sakes force). 

Decent products, good support in some areas (not so good in others). I've installed and programmed hundreds of them over the years. Hardly any problems, but when they cancelled all of their other contracts, they re-released their manuals under their own name and used the text that was translated directly from Japanese, what we called "Jinglish". It was disappointing, because their previous partners knew it was difficult to read and had re-written the manuals to make sense to Americans. I've heard they fixed that more recently, but I haven't touched a Yaskawa drive in years now. My area is one of those where the support isn't so good and they have struggled to stay relevant.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jhellwig said:


> Why are people still using bypasses on drives? That is an antiquated system.


All of the drives I have installed for critical industrial processes have by passes.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

JRaef said:


> Yaskawa have been around for a long time, but for years they didn't sell them in this country under their own name. They brand-labeled to Saftronics, Magnetek, EMS, Electromotive, Omron, IDM and a couple of even smaller unknown niche market players. Some time around 2005 they cancelled all of their contracts (except Omron) and went to a direct sales force under their own name (actually, they essentially "bought" the Magnetek sakes force


They still label drives as magnetek. We still get them on bridges.


don_resqcapt19 said:


> All of the drives I have installed for critical industrial processes have by passes.


I guess I take it for granted getting a drive replacement quickly around here.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jhellwig said:


> They still label drives as magnetek. We still get them on bridges.
> 
> 
> I guess I take it for granted getting a drive replacement quickly around here.


Even with one on hand, production down time is the issue. That can easily be thousands of dollars an hour. They will run in by pass mode until the next scheduled down time and then replace the drive.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

What are their U1000 matrix converter drives like? They have no DC link and Yaskawa appears to be the only company making them. Is this something you would only use for a regenerating application? I tried to learn about these in trade school, but my instructor(and the course material) only covered regular voltage source inverter drives.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> What are their U1000 matrix converter drives like? They have no DC link and Yaskawa appears to be the only company making them. Is this something you would only use for a regenerating application? I tried to learn about these in trade school, but my instructor(and the course material) only covered regular voltage source inverter drives.


Most of the major players investigated and tested them in the 90s and early 2ks. Bottom line, too expensive to make for what you get out of it when the rubber hit the road. In theory it looks great but in practice, it took twice as many transistors to make it practical, then had a limitation of 87% of the line voltage. The voltage limit could be overcome by starting off at 113% V by adding a transformer to the filtering on the front-end, but that increased the cost, size and heat significantly. Plus, Yaskawa held onto their patent rights very vigorously meaning it would have meant paying them royalties for a few years, so basically everyone opted to just fix the problems with conventional active front end drives.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Informative...thank you...


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Curious...and have no idea...what did the u1000s do exactly?


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Even with one on hand, production down time is the issue. That can easily be thousands of dollars an hour. They will run in by pass mode until the next scheduled down time and then replace the drive.


That is just a bad way to design a system with one big bottle neck. There is about as much chance of a good inverter going out as there is loosing a motor bearing or shelling a pump. A good design has redundancy in everything not just electrical.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jhellwig said:


> That is just a bad way to design a system with one big bottle neck. There is about as much chance of a good inverter going out as there is loosing a motor bearing or shelling a pump. A good design has redundancy in everything not just electrical.


Not one big bottle neck....lots of little ones


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Do they come with programming manuals?

I used to spec Allen Bradley VFDs but since they do not come with paper manuals anymore, I've been using Baldors. They're easy to program and come with a detailed manual. 

I really have to wonder about a company that doesn't include a 50¢ paper manual with a $2000 VFD.......


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

micromind said:


> Do they come with programming manuals?
> 
> I used to spec Allen Bradley VFDs but since they do not come with paper manuals anymore, I've been using Baldors. They're easy to program and come with a detailed manual.
> 
> I really have to wonder about a company that doesn't include a 50¢ paper manual with a $2000 VFD.......


I've mentioned the same thing on here in the past. ABB's, Yaskawa's all come with the FULL user manual, why can't AB do the same at the prices they're charging? I should NOT have to ask my local distributor for the full user manual every time I order a drive, it should come in the box.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes..good manuals


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

micromind said:


> Do they come with programming manuals?
> 
> I used to spec Allen Bradley VFDs but since they do not come with paper manuals anymore, I've been using Baldors. They're easy to program and come with a detailed manual.
> 
> I really have to wonder about a company that doesn't include a 50¢ paper manual with a $2000 VFD.......


Which is really handy when you're in the middle of no where with zero internet coverage.. Makes installing, programming and troubleshooting handy with no manual...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jraef, might have an answer as he works for AB.
Its surprising they don't put a manual in each box as the AB control IMO is the most complicated control on the market. Also has the most pages if I remember correctly.
You would be **** out of luck if you had a service call on one with no manual in hand.

I guess the service tech needs to at least download the parameter lists to take to the job. I just cannot see how to work on any drive without at minimum the parameters and available settings.

Or does he work for Siemens?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I used to work for Siemens, but you're right, I work for A-B now.

All that has really changed is that the manuals are something that the distributor must ORDER for each drive when they order the drive from us. We have lots of customers who buy lots of drives and if there was a manual in each one, 99% of them get tossed in the trash. Manuals are now VERY expensive to print by the way. The manuals for a PowerFlex 755 drive (it takes 3; an Installation Manual, a Programming Manual and a Reference Manual) would end up about 3" thick and cost US almost $20 each to print now, so adding $60 to each and every drive, only to see most of them end up as trash, means people would like our pricing even less than they already do.

But if you WANT a paper manual, all you need to do is SAY that you want a paper manual and you can get one with the drive. We usually charge the distributor for it, but most of them don't pass that on to the end users, depending on how good of a customer they are. Others just bury it in the price and the buyer never knows that they might have paid for it and still others just download it for their users and print them out themselves. I have some customers that order paper manuals every time, I have some people who THANK me for not burdening them with all that paper to deal with.

The other thing is, every time a feature is added or an issue is fixed and we update the firmware in the drive, that means a new printing of the manual and destruction of the previous versions. A year ago we filled a dumpster with outdated manuals we had around the office here. I stopped keeping them in printed form myself, but if I have to go out to the field, I burn one off on the printer before I go.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

I usally do the ab pdf..just the sections i need. And yes..when you print out any powerflex manuall..you have a binders worth. Damn good drives though


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JRaef said:


> I used to work for Siemens, but you're right, I work for A-B now.
> 
> All that has really changed is that the manuals are something that the distributor must ORDER for each drive when they order the drive from us. We have lots of customers who buy lots of drives and if there was a manual in each one, 99% of them get tossed in the trash. Manuals are now VERY expensive to print by the way. The manuals for a PowerFlex 755 drive (it takes 3; an Installation Manual, a Programming Manual and a Reference Manual) would end up about 3" thick and cost US almost $20 each to print now, so adding $60 to each and every drive, only to see most of them end up as trash, means people would like our pricing even less than they already do.
> 
> ...


You are aware that most customers just place an order. In many cases its the purchasing dept or someone from the office that gives the order and presents the PO. It would seem much better to inform the customer and ask them if they want a hard copy during the ordering process.
And as a former distributor, I can assure you we would never eat that cost. Someone is going to pay for it. Either the manufacturer or the customer.

Why doesn't AB add this paper cost to its list price and just put a manual in each box? Or list the manual in your catalog with a list price. I understand you have a bottom line too. But you also are selling a product basically without instructions.
The customer should have the ability to at least order a copy at the time of purchase.

I do understand the cost associated with printing and the issues with upgrades that come after the printing.
This is something that could be handled with a simple update available to the distributors and customers online.
Just tossing out ideas Jraef.

I can see this scenario at 3:00am on a Saturday night.

Customer - Hey, there's no manual in the box you shipped on rush next day air. We are down and need to know how to set this thing up. 

Me - No manual with AB drives. You need to go online to get it.

Customer - WTF are you talking about? They lock up the office at night and on weekends. We don't have access to a computer.

Me - You got a smart phone I hope?

Customer - Yea, I got a smart phone for my personal use. This is company business and I will be damned if I use my phone for this.
This drive should have come with instructions! Even a quick start guide would be helpful.

Me - Sorry. That's their deal. No manuals ship with drives. They are closed now and so are we. But I'm going to drive over to the office and get a manual and try to help you over the phone. BTW, you don't have access to a fax machine either? Right?

Customer - What you can't hear? I told you they close the office at night and on weekends.

Me - I'm on my way to the shop and I will call you. Will you use your personal phone so we can work together to get the drive up and running?

Customer - I guess so.

Me thinking - I want to tell him to look up the manual on his phone, but he's already pissed off and the only thing I'm concerned about at this moment is getting this thing running.
So I tell him to expect my call within 30 minutes.

On Monday we get a call from the guy in charge and he asks us why the drive came without a manual and why did it take so long to get help?
I guess you can see the issue.
Even with a manual, this is a common call.
Manufacturers do not have to deal with end users. We do.

As a distributor and drives guy, I most likely would have the manual in my home office. That would not be the case with 99 percent of salesmen. And for sure I would have been the only one in my office that would have one handy.


----------



## Kellyetheredge (Jun 11, 2016)

Most of the gins we service are middle of nowhere..spotty phone service at best.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

About 90% of my VFD installations need only basic programming. Motor data, analog in/out, digital in relay out, ramps and stuff like that. This could all be covered in a manual of about 20 pages and wouldn't cost very much. 

If I need the more exotic stuff, then I can understand asking for a full manual but since no VFD anywhere will work properly right out of the box, it seems to me that the basic stuff should be included with the VFD. 

I have 2 A/B 753s that I need to program in the next couple of days. The actual programming will be easy, getting the info to do it will be a bit more difficult. Simple program, motor data, 4-20 in, 4-20 out, 1 digital in to start it and a relay out for run. Might need to adjust the ramps on one of them but I doubt it. 

But without some sort of manual, programming the VFD is a bit difficult. I don't have a laptop or a smartphone so I'll have to ask for the manual. Or parts of it anyway. This takes extra time that I wouldn't need to spend if A/B had included a simple manual that covered the basics.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

micromind said:


> About 90% of my VFD installations need only basic programming. Motor data, analog in/out, digital in relay out, ramps and stuff like that. This could all be covered in a manual of about 20 pages and wouldn't cost very much.
> 
> If I need the more exotic stuff, then I can understand asking for a full manual but since no VFD anywhere will work properly right out of the box, it seems to me that the basic stuff should be included with the VFD.
> 
> ...


And once I started using Baldor drives back when they had the 15H and 18H I could actually program the basic stuff without a manual because they were so simple to use. No codes. All spelled out in each parameter. If you could push the "program" button and use the up and down arrow keys, you could do most anything without the manual.
Back then the Baldor manuals were just a handful of pages.
Are the new Baldor drives as east as these two older models I referenced?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

micromind said:


> About 90% of my VFD installations need only basic programming. Motor data, analog in/out, digital in relay out, ramps and stuff like that. This could all be covered in a manual of about 20 pages and wouldn't cost very much.
> 
> If I need the more exotic stuff, then I can understand asking for a full manual but since no VFD anywhere will work properly right out of the box, it seems to me that the basic stuff should be included with the VFD.
> 
> ...


http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/qs/750-qs001_-en-p.pdf
Quick Start Guide. 
Still 86 pages though.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> And once I started using Baldor drives back when they had the 15H and 18H I could actually program the basic stuff without a manual because they were so simple to use. No codes. All spelled out in each parameter. If you could push the "program" button and use the up and down arrow keys, you could do most anything without the manual.
> Back then the Baldor manuals were just a handful of pages.
> Are the new Baldor drives as east as these two older models I referenced?


I've installed a bunch or 530s (I think.....) in the past few years. They can indeed be programmed without the manual. The parameter groups are displayed so you can skip the ones you don't need and every parameter that's displayed has a description on the screen.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

JRaef said:


> http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/qs/750-qs001_-en-p.pdf
> Quick Start Guide.
> Still 86 pages though.


Great.....now I get the manual......lol.

I programmed both drives today without the manual. Motor data was easy, digital in was pretty easy, analog in and out were a bit more difficult. I didn't like the sub-menus that are hidden behind other menus. Like 545, analog input. it doesn't state the input terminal numbers on the first menu. That would have saved a ton of time. 

And worse, it wouldn't always accept my changes the first time. The menu behind 545 had an option for 'analog input value' or something like that. It seemed to be what I needed so I selected it. 260 (actual analog input) read what I expected (I had my process meter connected to AI#0) but 2 (commanded frequency) read 0HZ. 

After trying just about every other parameter that could possibly be it, I went back to the submenu and this time it accepted my changes. 260 and 2 read the same. 

Analog out wasn't exactly easy either......I needed 4-20ma and the factory default was 0-10V. I can't remember the parameter but it had about 15 Xs and a 0 at the end. And no description of what 0 or 1 would result in. 1 ended up being current. 

The rest was easy. 

Kind of a bear to program in some ways. If the software had been written by an actual human with field experience, programming would have been way easier. 

Also, these drives had 2 option cards. The one on the right (slot 3?) had the basic AI, AO, DI and some other stuff but no relays. The other card (slot 4) had a bunch of inputs/outputs plus 2 relays. Nearly every drive I've ever installed used at least one relay output. Why can't the main card have relays? 

It took me a while to figure out what the selections of the analog in/out menus were. One was 'PF753' and another was '115AC......something'...... Since there's no control voltage higher than 24DC coming from the drive, the 115AC threw me for a loop. 

Eventually, I figured out that the PF753 was the main card (far right) and the 115AC was the card in slot 4. I assume the 115AC referred to the output relays.

Even though it was a test of patience at times, both motors do exactly what they are supposed to do. 

Rob.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

micromind said:


> Also, these drives had 2 option cards. The one on the right (slot 3?) had the basic AI, AO, DI and some other stuff but no relays. The other card (slot 4) had a bunch of inputs/outputs plus 2 relays. Nearly every drive I've ever installed used at least one relay output. Why can't the main card have relays?


I need to make a correction here......

These drives were factory installed in MCC buckets and they used 1 relay output from each card. I could not see the ROs on the main card because they are at the very bottom of the card and other stuff was in the way. 

They do indeed come with 2 relays on the main card. 

My mistake.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

By the way, a lot of people are unaware of the fact that unlike the PLCs, tech support for VFDs at Rockwell does not need a support contract and is free, other than the cost of the initial call. 

(262) 512-8176. 

If nobody is immediately available, elect to leave your number for them to call you back, in general it takes less than an hour even if they are super busy because the system escalates older calls up into people who are on-call.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i never have manuals with drives, except a quick start guide and often we get complete manuals on cd or usb key


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JRaef said:


> By the way, a lot of people are unaware of the fact that unlike the PLCs, tech support for VFDs at Rockwell does not need a support contract and is free, other than the cost of the initial call.
> 
> (262) 512-8176.
> 
> If nobody is immediately available, elect to leave your number for them to call you back, in general it takes less than an hour even if they are super busy because the system escalates older calls up into people who are on-call.


I seem to remember they charged for motor winding data when I was working at the motor shop.
It was the only manufacturer that required money/payment for winding data. 

It might have been because we were not an authorized distributor and service center for Reliance?
Was a real pain, as we took in any brand motor for repair.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I seem to remember they charged for motor winding data when I was working at the motor shop.
> It was the only manufacturer that required money/payment for winding data.
> 
> It might have been because we were not an authorized distributor and service center for Reliance?
> Was a real pain, as we took in any brand motor for repair.


The old Reliance motors were sold off to Baldor long ago and after they did that, even though you could still buy the old Reliance motors from A-B for a while, the data on older ones had to come from Baldor, who charged A-B for it and they passed it on. All of that changed when ABB bought Baldor, now there is no relationship whatsoever.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JRaef said:


> The old Reliance motors were sold off to Baldor long ago and after they did that, even though you could still buy the old Reliance motors from A-B for a while, the data on older ones had to come from Baldor, who charged A-B for it and they passed it on. All of that changed when ABB bought Baldor, now there is no relationship whatsoever.


I'm talking way before Baldor bought Reliance. I'm talking over 10 years ago. Long before Baldor and Reliance had any connection.
The buyout happened after I left the field.
I'm out of this loop so long I don't know squat about them anymore.

I thought Baldor bought ABB?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I'm talking way before Baldor bought Reliance. I'm talking over 10 years ago. Long before Baldor and Reliance had any connection.
> The buyout happened after I left the field.
> I'm out of this loop so long I don't know squat about them anymore.
> 
> I thought Baldor bought ABB?


Lol. I don't think so
ABB; >$35 billion 
Baldor; <200 million

Rockwell bought Reliance in 1997 and sold them officially to Baldor in 2006, but before that was official, they had already turned over the motor mfg to them I think in 2004 when they started the negotiations. Baldor was bought by ABB in 2011 I think.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

JRaef said:


> By the way, a lot of people are unaware of the fact that unlike the PLCs, tech support for VFDs at Rockwell does not need a support contract and is free, other than the cost of the initial call.
> 
> (262) 512-8176.
> 
> If nobody is immediately available, elect to leave your number for them to call you back, in general it takes less than an hour even if they are super busy because the system escalates older calls up into people who are on-call.


About a dozen years ago, I called ALB after hours for tech support. They said since I didn't have a service contract number I could be transfered to tech support, which may or may not be able to help, for the minor fee of $700... I said we install tons of drives, but don't own any.. They couldn't seem to understand that point.. I said "Fine.. I'm not paying for a tech that may or may not be able to help.. And I will also not be recommending any future ALB drives to any of the clients I work with.." I hung up and did some more fumbling through the drive and got it running and tweaked what needed to be... The next morning I got a phone call from ALB's Western Canada Sales rep and discussed the events from the night before. He said "Of course you don't own any drives. It was unfortunate, but I'll be correcting the information in our system for future calls. Can we still depend on your support in the future?"...
I haven't had any big problems since, and haven't had to call tech support.. I did call the local ALB drive rep with one issue and had no problem getting assistance..


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Lol. I don't think so
> ABB; >$35 billion
> Baldor; <200 million
> 
> Rockwell bought Reliance in 1997 and sold them officially to Baldor in 2006, but before that was official, they had already turned over the motor mfg to them I think in 2004 when they started the negotiations. Baldor was bought by ABB in 2011 I think.


When I left the distributorship in 2007, Baldor and Reliance had no relationship. It had to happen after I left or I would have known. We had more Baldor stock than anything else and we had a very close relationship with Baldor.
The reason I remember this so well was out biggest competitor was a Reliance distributor and we were not.
My gearing guru loved Reliance products (gear boxes) but we could not sell them. We only reped Baldor products along with Weg, Eurodrive, Siemens, TECO and Lafert metrics.


----------

